# recuperar sony str-212AS



## maligno (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola
hace algunos dias, de un vertedero recogi este sony, solo le faltaba el cable de alimentacion, le instale el cable,logre encenderlo, sintoniza mal eso si,
alguien tendra el diagrama de este lindo equipo?
la idea es dejarlo como en sus mejores dias.
saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 6, 2010)

Que tal amigo, el diagrama de este equipo sería dificil de conseguir ya que el equipo es algo viejo, pero usando los datasheets de los integrados que usa el equipo, podrías tener alguna referencia de como funciona. 

Con respecto a la falla del sintonizador, deberiás limpiar bien el área del tuner, en especial el capacitor variable que usa para la sintonía.

Saludos...


----------



## maligno (Nov 6, 2010)

muchas gracias, Ratmayor, ¿con que sera recomendable limpiar ese capacitor?
lo otro es que tengo alguna duda con el transformador, a un par de horas de uso se apago y en la entrada del puente rectificador me marca 4,5V.
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/SFLXIfny/Som_SONY_STR-212.htm   ay tenes el esquema subido  por João 
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 6, 2010)

maligno dijo:


> ¿con que sera recomendable limpiar ese capacitor?


Cualquier spray limpiador de circuitos sirve 


maligno dijo:


> lo otro es que tengo alguna duda con el transformador, a un par de horas de uso se apago y en la entrada del puente rectificador me marca 4,5V.


Si ademas de medir ese voltaje, el rectificador se calienta, posiblemente exista un cortocircuito, desolda las salidas para descartar...


----------



## maligno (Nov 6, 2010)

Como te manejas Rey julien, gracias.
Ahi revise los rectificadores, pero es el trafo que murio, por lo veo es 18-0-18
agradecimientos y les cuento mañana como me ha resultado todo
saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2010)

el  esquema es medio   pesado ,   sino lo   subía acá  en  el foro ,pero  están   con muy  buena definición 
saludos


----------



## servcalib (Abr 5, 2021)

hola, el diagrama ya no existe, alguien lo tiene??


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 5, 2021)

servcalib dijo:


> hola, el diagrama ya no existe, alguien lo tiene??



Le pregunte a google y me dijo que quizá elektrotanya lo tenga. (Es pesado para subirlo de una pieza).


----------

